# Colorado unit 61



## archery01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I drew unit 61 archery deer. Have hunted OTC elk in 62 the last 5 years so I have spent some time over there. Planning on heading over a couple times this year. Going to focus on area from windy ridge north to divide forks. Any suggestions would be appreciated, knew I would draw but getting real excited now. Thanks.


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

If your luck is the way it has been for Elk; you will scout several times and see nothing then go over on the hunt and score while waking up from a nap in the woods or something -O,-


----------



## archery01 (Feb 4, 2010)

just wake up, light up a smoke, get on the phone and then a 180" buck walks up. Pull back and release, string hits the arm, arrow glances off some deadfall and zips through both lungs. Pick up my phone and my lit smoke off the ground and watch him pile up 70 yards from me while I finish my phone call and my smoke.


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey! I heard stuff like that happens! Time to hit some good maps and google earth eh?


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

I will go scout with you! Unit 62 has a grundle of bears; do you think 61 is the same? Tent?


----------



## archery01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Maybe using tent down south. Found a rancher who said I can leave trailer at his place. Actually I know someone who just bought a new trailer, might be staying with them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BigAuntB said:


> I will go scout with you! Unit 62 has a grundle of bears; do you think 61 is the same? Tent?


There are a lot of bears in both units. They usually hang near the bottom of the canyons where there is water.


----------



## archery01 (Feb 4, 2010)

We see a few in 62, took a buddy last year and he came back to camp one night and said he could of walked all day only stepping on scat.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a really good chance of drawing an Archery Elk tag in 61 this year what are the chances of getting a Bear tag? Do you need points for that also never really looked into it?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

oilcan said:


> I have a really good chance of drawing an Archery Elk tag in 61 this year what are the chances of getting a Bear tag? Do you need points for that also never really looked into it?


You can purchase a OTC archery bear tag with caps once you know if you drew your elk tag which should be next week. If you go to the post that I made on the Back Door Deer you can see the elk results the same way.


----------



## archery01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Good luck on the draw. How many points for elk oilcan? I have 17 for elk. Kinda did deer this year to get to know area a little better for when I draw elk. Been in 62 alot but only in 61 a few times so this will be a deer hunt, elk scouting trip for me.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 24, 2013)

I also have 17 N.R. Elk points and with the increase in tags it should be real close.To tell you the truth i wouldn't mind at all if i didn't draw this year since i just found out i drew the Wasatch late Elk hunt.I'm going to have to do some creative planning if i want to try to do both these hunts.


----------



## archery01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya it will be close. I seen the extra 15 tags and was wishing I would have put in. Wasatch late will be fun. Good luck! If you dont draw 61 look me up for next year, hopefully I will be able to help you out.


----------

